# motherboard MSI k8mm-v driver windows 7



## firdausacc (Dec 11, 2009)

i need a driver windows 7 for the motherboard MSI K8MM-V and ATI Radeon 9200 series


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That board isn't on the MSI officially supports Win7 list. You can try using the generic (if any) drivers in Win7, try the Vista drivers from MSI, or check with the chipset manufacturer (appears to be VIA) for that board.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My best suggestion for a Mobo that old. Install the most recent Mobo drivers you can locate. 7 will "attempt" to locate drivers after it has run for awhile. Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## firdausacc (Dec 11, 2009)

Need a driver motrbord MSI K8MM-V for winxp 64bit


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As I noted above, check with the motherboard manufacturer (which should always be your first place to look instead of posting and waiting weeks for an answer) MSI = http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=173 or with the chipset vendor which will likely have more frequent updates. VIA = http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

Both have drivers for multiple OS's


----------



## keshu579 (Sep 2, 2010)

i need MSI Motherboard K8MM-V audio drivers for windows7


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

All the drivers WE HAVE DIRECT ACCESS TO are here:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=173

Any others can be found by using windows update.


----------

